# App issue on sign up



## Goldni (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Guys

I'm in a bit of a pickle here and could really use your help.

I signed up with Uber, uploaded my documents and was waiting for them to respond. After no response for almost 2 weeks, I contacted them through the Help section (since I could not find a contact number). They came back saying we've activated your account. Great. I start driving - coincidentally only getting UberEats jobs. I contacted them through the app - they said they've `configured my account now to UberX. They asked me to sign out and sign in take my car for an inspection. I'm now back to the screen where it says I have to wait for them to review and activate my account.

The next inspection I can attend (due to my other commitments during business hours) isn't for a few days. Any tips on how I can still do UberEats deliveries until then?

Really appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't think so when they say you have to wait mean that you have to wait. )

Go straight to GLH to ask. It is much faster and better to talk in person.

I have my account activated straight away at GLH


----------



## Goldni (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks tinymoon. it's strange because I had access to the app for a few hours and even did a few eats deliveries. as soon as i requested access to uberX as well, i no longer have access. i'll be visit a GLH today. i assume appointments are not necessary? it's ridiculous that they don't have a contact number...such a hassle as there is no hub in south western sydney!


----------



## Goldni (Jan 21, 2018)

just an update for anyone else in the same boat, apparently you can deliver UberEats without the need for the full verification which is required for UberX. However, once you request to activate UberX on your profile, you cannot drive UberX nor can you deliver on UberEats until your full verification (including car inspection) are complete. Would have been nice for the CSR who replied to my email to tell me this


----------

